# HELP! Went to the groomer and now my dog...



## Sazbones (Oct 17, 2009)

My usual groomer had surgery so I had to take my little Bichon to a different person who is employed at Petco. Gracie, my dog, has been very depressed since her "shampoo and cut" but most importantly she is placing her head, ear to the floor, couch, or chair and pushing and running in circles.She does one side then the other and VERY frequently! She has been doing this anytime she gets up from her napping.She just needed a shampoo and a basic summer "cut-down." When I wash her I take great care to not get water in her ears. Do you think perhaps this new groomer, whose work I didn't like, may have gotten water in her ears or irritated them someway when removing fur from them? What can I do?
Thanks!
Gracie's Mom


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

Its possible she got water in them.
Its also possible she plucked them and harmed them some how. 
its also possible she had a ear infection, and the cleaning of the ear inflamed the infection.

There is many things that can/could have happened.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

It is also possible that because you did not like the groomer's work that you are now looking for a reason to complain about it. Sorry to be blunt, but I know how this goes.

What I would guess is the groomer plucked her ears (which is part of the groom) and now they are a little irritated. Either that or your dog already had an ear infection and the plucking/cleaning exposed this.


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

Is there a difference in the cut your dog received this time than she normally receives? Maybe more hair was taken off the ears and more air is getting to them than normal and it's kind of uncomfortable to her because it's different?

As to "finding a reason to complain because of not liking the work" ... I think that being dissatisfied with a service is plenty reason enough to complain without looking for a reason. If I go someplace and ask for something particular that I will be paying for, and then don't receive it to my satisfaction ... yes, I think that gives me a right to complain.

If the OP is not happy with the work, then perhaps she needs to speak to the people at Petco. They are usually easier to deal with then private groomers, IME.

Also, if you think she may have an ear infection or ear inflammation, maybe a trip to the vet would be in order.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

infiniti said:


> As to "finding a reason to complain because of not liking the work" ... I think that being dissatisfied with a service is plenty reason enough to complain without looking for a reason. If I go someplace and ask for something particular that I will be paying for, and then don't receive it to my satisfaction ... yes, I think that gives me a right to complain.
> 
> .


Did I say she had no right to complain? If she was unhappy with the actual groom, then she can complain. But to think this new groomer should replicate what her usual groomer does, and then be dissapointed, and then go looking for things to nitpick at... it happens every day. I see it on the groomers forums all the time. Haircut was too short.....oh, the groomer GAVE my dog an ear infection....

I said it was possible that she was looking for something to moan about because the groom was done differently than what shes used to.


----------



## JLWillow (Jul 21, 2009)

If your dog is acting disoriented it could be due to the new groomer clipping your dogs whiskers. That can seriously disorient a dog and make them depressed, due to losing a sense. Check her whiskers.

If that's something your groomer normally does then ignore my comment. XD


----------



## GoodDogCarl (Jun 5, 2010)

if your dog is acting strangely. Go to the vet or at the very least. CALL one. Dont ask a forum full of people who cannot watch the animals behavior. A vet is your best bet in diagnosing the problem at hand, if one exists.


----------



## DogPaw (Jan 11, 2009)

JLWillow said:


> If your dog is acting disoriented it could be due to the new groomer clipping your dogs whiskers. That can seriously disorient a dog and make them depressed, due to losing a sense. Check her whiskers.
> 
> If that's something your groomer normally does then ignore my comment. XD


This is simply not true, if it were then there would be a lot of Poodles that were depressed and disoriented. 

I have to agree, if your that concerned about your dog then see your vet.


----------



## JLWillow (Jul 21, 2009)

DogPaw said:


> This is simply not true, if it were then there would be a lot of Poodles that were depressed and disoriented.


I never said it was 100%, just a possibility that should be checked out.


----------



## Noodles (Apr 6, 2010)

GroovyGroomer777 said:


> Did I say she had no right to complain? If she was unhappy with the actual groom, then she can complain. But to think this new groomer should replicate what her usual groomer does, and then be dissapointed, and then go looking for things to nitpick at... it happens every day. I see it on the groomers forums all the time. Haircut was too short.....oh, the groomer GAVE my dog an ear infection....
> 
> I said it was possible that she was looking for something to moan about because the groom was done differently than what shes used to.


I just wanted to agree with this. Sometimes it takes several appointments to get the look just right through a system of trial and error and when you switch groomers it has to start up again. I'm not a mind reader and don't know off the top of my head what exactly the other groomer did to get the look the client wants. I have to go through this with my own hairdresser as well. When I first switched after my old hairdresser moved away it took one or two appointments before the new one got my hair exactly the way I like it, but we eventually got there and in the meantime the cuts weren't bad just not what I was looking for.

As for everything else you really need to take the dog to the vet. We can give you various suggestions as to what may be causing your dog problems, but in the end only a vet is going to be able to tell you what's really going on. Maybe even talk to the groomer about it. Don't accuse her of anything just tell her that your dog is acting strange and you were wondering if he was acting odd for her as well?


----------



## Masterjedi688 (Apr 27, 2009)

If your dog is having ear problems, take it to the vet to have its ears checked out just to be on the safe side.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

GroovyGroomer777 said:


> Did I say she had no right to complain? If she was unhappy with the actual groom, then she can complain. But to think this new groomer should replicate what her usual groomer does, and then be dissapointed, and then go looking for things to nitpick at... it happens every day. I see it on the groomers forums all the time. Haircut was too short.....oh, the groomer GAVE my dog an ear infection....
> 
> I said it was possible that she was looking for something to moan about because the groom was done differently than what shes used to.


My gosh. Do you feel that way all over, or just in spots? 

Try reading what the OP said. I didn't find it to be nitpicking or whining, or moaning and groaning. She asked a simple question.


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

GroovyGroomer777 said:


> Did I say she had no right to complain? If she was unhappy with the actual groom, then she can complain. But to think this new groomer should replicate what her usual groomer does, and then be dissapointed, and then go looking for things to nitpick at... it happens every day. I see it on the groomers forums all the time. Haircut was too short.....oh, the groomer GAVE my dog an ear infection....
> 
> I said it was possible that she was looking for something to moan about because the groom was done differently than what shes used to.


I just feel that your response to the OP jumped to conclusions, as I didn't feel like she was complaining as much as she was asking a question about what her dog's behavior could be attributed to. I feel your response was a bit defensive being that you are presumably a groomer yourself. I don't think she was looking for something to "complain" "moan" or "nitpick" about at all, and I feel it was presumptuous in your reply to assume so, and I found it a bit insulting and offensive toward the OP, to be honest.

That's why in my reply I indicated that in my experience the Petco people would be easier to deal with than private groomers. In my experience, private groomers tend to be a little on the primadonna side, "can do no wrong" attitude and aren't real concerned with making sure the customer is happy. They usually will accuse the customer of complaining needlessly.


----------



## dieterherzog (Sep 28, 2009)

If her ears start smelling then you definitely want to bring her to a vet. But sometimes it can just be the dog trying to get rid of the shampoo scent they don't like or she's itching. Watch her for a few days and if it doesn't get better, just bring her in to a vet for a quick checkup. You can then talk to the people at petco about it.


----------



## Anneka (Jun 3, 2010)

I agree that a visit to a vet would be the best solution, just to make sure there is no ear infection. It is better not to wait = it is easier to treat when caught early. 

Hope she feels better soon.


----------



## Noodles (Apr 6, 2010)

infiniti said:


> I just feel that your response to the OP jumped to conclusions, as I didn't feel like she was complaining as much as she was asking a question about what her dog's behavior could be attributed to. I feel your response was a bit defensive being that you are presumably a groomer yourself. I don't think she was looking for something to "complain" "moan" or "nitpick" about at all, and I feel it was presumptuous in your reply to assume so, and I found it a bit insulting and offensive toward the OP, to be honest.
> 
> That's why in my reply I indicated that in my experience the Petco people would be easier to deal with than private groomers. In my experience, private groomers tend to be a little on the primadonna side, "can do no wrong" attitude and aren't real concerned with making sure the customer is happy. They usually will accuse the customer of complaining needlessly.


I'm sorry, but unless you know every single private groomer in the world that's a baseless, ignorant, and very insulting assumption. Assumptions like that are what lead to mindless hate and are nothing, but hurtful esp to the people who work very hard to be good at what they do and are only brought down because of mindsets like this. It's like refusing to go to the Petco groomer because working at a chain store must mean they're grooming is of poor quality. 

A good groomer is a good groomer and you should decide that based on their performance and talent not their chosen place of business.

I can see where GroovyGroomer is coming from because a lot of time this is exactly the case. Honestly it tends to be human nature that when someone does something we don't like we start to blame that person for other things that they may have nothing to do with. A roommate angers us in some way and then moves out. A day later we notice that something is missing from the apartment and our first thoughts are "did so-and-so take it?" Other then our dislike of that person we have no proof, but this is where our first thoughts as humans tend to take us until we discover otherwise (the item was merely misplaced). This idea is rather brought home in my mind by the way the OP already shows such a dislike of her groomer without even knowing what's going on with her dogs ear let alone if the groomer caused it or not, rather then simply asking if it was possible.

This is why I would highly suggest she go to the vet among other reasons. If the vet can tell her the source of the irritation then she can then decide if she needs to speak to the groomer or not. Right now it could be anything from an ear infection to the dog having an allergic reaction to the ear cleaner the new groomer used.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

If your dog is still having a problem today please see a vet. IF there is something wrong you don't want it to get worse. Please keep us updated.


----------



## jclt (May 24, 2010)

Yes, it most surely sounds like the groomer did something. You need to complain to head office right away, go to a vet, then tell Petco that they need to pay your Vet bills, if the vet finds your bichon has water in the ear. Another thing that could have happened is the Groomer could have caused your bichon to fall and hit her head. Keep notes of the time, the behavior right after the grooming and your discussions with Petco. You should be compensated. Your poor dog. Hope she will get real better soon!


----------



## jclt (May 24, 2010)

GroovyGroomer777 said:


> It is also possible that because you did not like the groomer's work that you are now looking for a reason to complain about it. Sorry to be blunt, but I know how this goes.


you're not being blunt, you're being absurd and ignorant and defensive. The OP is worried about strange, concerning, abnormal behavior after a groom from a stranger. It's not at all nitpicking. What a ridiculous thing to write! If you harm a client's dog, you better expect you're gonna be called on it. Good grief!


----------



## Noodles (Apr 6, 2010)

jclt said:


> Yes, it most surely sounds like the groomer did something. You need to complain to head office right away, go to a vet, then tell Petco that they need to pay your Vet bills, if the vet finds your bichon has water in the ear. Another thing that could have happened is the Groomer could have caused your bichon to fall and hit her head. Keep notes of the time, the behavior right after the grooming and your discussions with Petco. You should be compensated. Your poor dog. Hope she will get real better soon!


I'm sorry, but you need to reconsider your thinking. You can't even really guess if its the fault of the grooming or not with the limited information we've been given. While it's true that the groomer could have injured the dog there is no proof as of yet. There are many things that can cause a dog to have bothered ears and while it is a possibility that the grooming might have caused it either by accident or carelessness you would be wrong to accuse someone of something before knowing what's going on. 

First things first she should take her dog to the vet and find out what's wrong. Second, depending on what the vet says, she should contact the groomer. Even if the grooming did cause the problem that doesn't mean that the groomer was careless. The dog might have had a bad reaction to a different brand of ear cleaner that the groomer used, or maybe pulling the hair out of the ear agitated an ear infection the dog had. 

Or if she does choose to contact the groomer it shouldn't be to accuse them of anything until she knows for certain. Rather she should try to get information on how her dog acted or if the groomer might have any insight into what's wrong while she waits to see what a vet says.



> you're not being blunt, you're being absurd and ignorant and defensive. The OP is worried about strange, concerning, abnormal behavior after a groom from a stranger. It's not at all nitpicking. What a ridiculous thing to write! If you harm a client's dog, you better expect you're gonna be called on it. Good grief!


Once again please reconsider your way of thinking. You're right that if a groomer hurts a clients dog they need to be honest about it and willing to take responsibility, but every situation is different and while the grooming may be the cause that doesn't always mean it's the groomers fault (I can't help it if I'm unable to predict that your dog is the one out of hundreds that's going to have a bad reaction to the products I use all I can do is promise that I won't use those products on him anymore).


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

Well, isn't it shocking that the other groomer who responds here knows exactly what I'm talking about? 

Infin, yes, I jumped, if you had any idea about some of the people we deal with, you would understand. But I don't expect you to, because you probably aren't like them....that is a compliment.....

By the way, I have worked in Corporate, private, and a vets clinic so try not to lump me as a private groomer "primadona", please.


JCLT, As far as being called ignorant, I HAVE the experience and knowledge about this subject - So... look up your definition of ignorant. Your response was ridiculous - groomer caused the dog to fall and hit her head? And the dog is just rubbing her ears? Now THAT is an ignorant statement.


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

It almost sounds to me like the dog is doing just what both my dogs do when drying off after having a bath. It really does not sound like anything serious at all to me. However, as others have already said, you should take her into a vet if you feel something really is wrong that needs attention.
Personally, depending on how long after the bath the dog was displaying this behavior, I think it sounds normal & I hope she's back to her normal already.
Good luck!


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

If you saw my dog after he has been clipped, you would be having a heart attack. He slinks around, keeps sitting down and acts like he has been beaten. As I clip him myself, I know none of this happened. He just feels odd with his hair cut off and it takes him a couple of days to get back to normal. He also rolls his head on the floor and he has no clipper burn or anything just feels different with his hair off.

When I used to clip our old Scottie off, she would hide under the bed for a couple of days so they all act differently. If your dog did not act like it is the last time it was groomed, I would be taking it to the vet and getting it's ears checked.


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

DJsMom said:


> It almost sounds to me like the dog is doing just what both my dogs do when drying off after having a bath. It really does not sound like anything serious at all to me. However, as others have already said, you should take her into a vet if you feel something really is wrong that needs attention.
> Personally, depending on how long after the bath the dog was displaying this behavior, I think it sounds normal & I hope she's back to her normal already.
> Good luck!


DJsMom is a groomer ... yet, somehow she has the ability to respond with aplomb and grace, not jump to conclusions, nor resort to outright rudeness. Hmmmm. Wonder why that is? 

The one groomer that responded with outright rudeness (not you Groovy) is completely representative of the types of groomers that I was referencing.


----------



## Taryn&Holly (Jun 7, 2010)

It seems likeyou've gotten quite alot of advice already but my dog does the same thing.... she is a cocker mix with the long cocker ears and we have to clean her ears once a week. She does this every time we clean them. The vet said its nothing unusual just the fact that something/someone was in her ears. We have asked the groomer to put cotton balls in her ears (lightly) so no water gets in them which it seems like may have happened to your bichon....

Hope this helps....


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

infiniti said:


> DJsMom is a groomer ... yet, somehow she has the ability to respond with aplomb and grace, not jump to conclusions, nor resort to outright rudeness. Hmmmm. Wonder why that is?


Thank you! But, I apologize if I've given the wrong impression ... I'm not a groomer. Hubby & I do own a grooming salon, but my daughter is the hired groomer. However, I do handle the register as well as the customers & their dogs, so I'm very aware of what goes on & have learned a great deal & see lots of different reactions from different dogs!
It's never a bad thing to question something that's out of the norm.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

infiniti said:


> DJsMom is a groomer ... yet, somehow she has the ability to respond with aplomb and grace, not jump to conclusions, nor resort to outright rudeness. Hmmmm. Wonder why that is?
> 
> The one groomer that responded with outright rudeness (not you Groovy) is completely representative of the types of groomers that I was referencing.


I thought I was the rude one today? Or was that sarcasm? I'm so polite in life sometimes ill blow off steam online


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

GroovyGroomer777 said:


> I thought I was the rude one today? Or was that sarcasm? I'm so polite in lofe sometimes ill blow off steam online


No ... that other one that jumped in (Noodles I think???) had you beat by a mile.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

GoodDogCarl said:


> if your dog is acting strangely. Go to the vet or at the very least. CALL one. Dont ask a forum full of people who cannot watch the animals behavior. A vet is your best bet in diagnosing the problem at hand, if one exists.


I think this is the best advice; and especially if this was a petco groom, the vet is usually right there; shouldn't be an issue to take her in and get her checked out, as the vet clinic and groomers work together in places like that.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Most important question... How is Gracie today? I hope all is well and it was just something minor that went away on it's own.


----------



## Purplex15 (May 28, 2007)

> think this is the best advice; and especially if this was a petco groom, the vet is usually right there; shouldn't be an issue to take her in and get her checked out, as the vet clinic and groomers work together in places like that.


not all petcos have a vet in the store, the one i worked for did not. 



> DJsMom is a groomer ... yet, somehow she has the ability to respond with aplomb and grace, not jump to conclusions, nor resort to outright rudeness. Hmmmm. Wonder why that is?
> 
> The one groomer that responded with outright rudeness (not you Groovy) is completely representative of the types of groomers that I was referencing.


im sorry, but no one was outright rude. And if they were, and you were that insulted for the op, then you should be reporting those people to the mods. People think us groomers are so rude. I dont know about other groomers on this forum, but i do know that for me, this job has made me realize how horrible most humans are in general. you have no idea what kind of things we see on a daily business, or the people we have to deal with. you do not know what it is like to have a horrible matted dog come in for grooming, and have the owner just not care. yet, we are suppossed to be nice and give great customer service regardless of the neglect they put their dogs through. and you know, we cant even call AC on people like that b/c they have taken the dog to us, which by AC standards, is them fixing the problem. yeah today the dog is being groomed, but what happens afterwards? the dog goes home, the owner still doesnt care (b/c god forbid we say anything to OFFEND them), and the dog continues to be matted. Im not saying any of this is reflective of the OP, but maybe you guys who arent groomers and have no idea what goes on in a salon, should really think before telling us how rude and offensive we are (not just in this thread, there have been many on here where non groomers just do not get where a pro groomer is coming from). at this point, after the things i have seen, and the people i have dealt with, im done with caring about offending people. This business is about the dogs. 

Its a hard job. then even when we have dogs that arent in this shape, we get blamed for all sorts of ridiculous things, that may or may not have anything to do with us. 

I get EXACTLY what grooverygroomer is saying. if the op was only worried about the dog's ear, and only wondering about that, then why the comment about not liking this groomer? what did that have to with anything? It is not shocking for a dog to have an ongoing problem that the owner doesnt know about (or just ignores), and ears are a great example of that. but most owners check their dogs over or keep an eye on them when someone else takes care of them, like a groomer. i would not be shocked if this dog had an ear problem before that went unnoticed, but once the owner actually pays attention to the dog, they see the problem. if the dog had an ear issue before the grooming, even cleaning the ears will cause the dog to do what the op is describing (especially if the problem is deep in the canal). if a dog has an infection, nothing should be done to them until the dog sees a vet.


----------



## Purplex15 (May 28, 2007)

Actually im wrong, there was a rude person, and that person was JCLT. and that person is not a groomer. and NOTHING Noodle said was offensive.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

Purplex, I was hoping you would jump in here, glad to see you!

Some groomers may be more polite about it, but the thing is there is not one single professional groomer that does not understand why I made the comment that I did.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

GroovyGroomer777 said:


> Purplex, I was hoping you would jump in here, glad to see you!
> 
> Some groomers may be more polite about it, but the thing is there is not one single professional groomer that does not understand why I made the comment that I did.


I try to be as polite as I can, but yes, I definitely 'heard' what you are saying, especially when the OP stated in her post that she didn't like the groom...it definitely makes one wonder! 

I am wondering how the pooch actually is today, as the OP has been very scarce...


----------



## Purplex15 (May 28, 2007)

> Purplex, I was hoping you would jump in here, glad to see you!
> 
> Some groomers may be more polite about it, but the thing is there is not one single professional groomer that does not understand why I made the comment that I did.


Glad to see you too GG, I have been a little absent from the boards lately. 

I knew some people would not understand what you said the second i read it.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Still wondering how Gracie is??????


----------



## PetGroomer (Jan 31, 2010)

Sazbones said:


> My usual groomer had surgery so I had to take my little Bichon to a different person who is employed at Petco. Gracie, my dog, has been very depressed since her "shampoo and cut" but most importantly she is placing her head, ear to the floor, couch, or chair and pushing and running in circles.She does one side then the other and VERY frequently! She has been doing this anytime she gets up from her napping.She just needed a shampoo and a basic summer "cut-down." When I wash her I take great care to not get water in her ears. Do you think perhaps this new groomer, whose work I didn't like, may have gotten water in her ears or irritated them someway when removing fur from them? What can I do?
> Thanks!
> Gracie's Mom


Hi there, most of the Bichons I groom tend to have very full ears. Meaning the hair in there is very thick. Whatever is ready to come out comes out with plucking. Usually those who have thick hair in there tend to go inside and rub around the carpet like crazy because well it feels different. They now have air going in there instead of being clogged up. It could have also been an ear infection and when it gets cleaned out it again feels different and dogs will go around and rub on things. It goes away soon enough. How long was this pets last grooming?

I will also tell you that some pets no matter who groomers them...owner, groomer, other groomer etc they will always act "depressed" for a day or two. Its just them. I've had parents say I know you don't do anything wrong because whenever I was him he acts like he's just been beaten afterwards.


----------

